# A Real Warm Up for MWST !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well more than warm. It was hot ! I lit the match on a single shot as promised but also lit my catch box on fire ! Those t-shirts are constantly in the sun so they have turned into the perfect fire starting kindling. It may look easy but I worked hard to get back here. I've been in a real shooting slump. Been having a lot of personal life stress so my head hasn't been in the game. Shooting is all mental. I knew I would get this after a warm up so I set up the camera.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

SMOKING!!!! If nothing else, you are dead center on target. Glad you're getting over the slump.

See ya Thursday!

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Best freaking video ever!!
:rofl:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I just showed it to the kids, they were digging it :lol:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was happy to see the fire because the match broke and didn't know it would still be burning. It wouldn't have been as funny if this happened in the attic space.

" Remember. Don't try this at home. The people in the video are trained professionals. " :rofl:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

MAN .... DO NOT TRY THIS IN YOUR ATTIC!!!! It was a very nice shot, though.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Treefork you are the real deal, your shooting is off the charts accurate but at the same time you show you have slumps just like everyone else. See you Thursday!!!!!!!!!! Don't know what route you are taking, but DO NOT SPEED through Fowler which is on US 52. If you come down I65 and get off SR18 DO NOT SPEED on SR18!!!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Tag. I need to figure out how to get there. What ever way I take, no speeding.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That was a cool.....er...HOT SHOT!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I65 will take you directly to lafayette. Not sure where you are staying, but most of the motels are right off the interstate. Have a safe trip, see you soon.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That was a kick in the butt!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention in all the excitement. I was using the Wingshooter RH again !!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would say you got things more than warm...Hot fire & smoking...best thing is you was out doors..as luck would have it

saying no match lights in the attic...My friend want you to be safe & around to shoot some awesome video's.....

yes my friend you are only human..we all have our off mind set for shooting ..when other thought of events in our life take

place..to be a distraction..Best to you with a clear head of thinking..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I like your catchbox. Can you elaborate on what you are using for a catchbox by any chance? Nice shot by the way!


----------

